# σχήμα «κατά το νοούμενο»



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Το σχήμα *κατά το νοούμενο* είναι μία από τις (όχι λίγες) «ιδιορρυθμίες της συντάξεως» (σύμφωνα με το σχολικό συντακτικό), «που αναφέρονται στη γραμματική συμφωνία των λέξεων και των φράσεων μεταξύ τους». Αναφέρεται πρώτο πρώτο (στη σελ. 171):







Και μολονότι _«ο κόσμος δεν πολυχτίζουν εκκλησιές πια, σήμερα»_, προσωπικά μου αρέσει να χρησιμοποιώ αυτό το σχήμα σε φράσεις όπως, π.χ. _«έτσι, το ζευγάρι αποφάσισαν να ξεκινήσουν τη νέα τους ζωή μαζί...»_

Δυστυχώς, συνήθως η ιδιορρυθμία μου αυτή συνήθως «συμμαζεύεται» από επιμελείς επιμελητές και προσεκτικούς διορθωτές. Έτσι, δεν έχω καταφέρει να γεμίσω τον τόπο με τέτοιες φράσεις --τουλάχιστον όχι όσο θα ήθελα.

Όμως (πολύ λογικά) αυτό ελάχιστους ενδιαφέρει. Γι' αυτό, ας αποκαλύψω και τι με παρακίνησε να γράψω όλα αυτά:

ΛΚΝ, λήμμα νοώ. Παρατηρήστε το σφάλμα στο παράδειγμα:

*νοώ* [noó] *-ούμαι* Ρ10.9 (συνήθ. παθ., στο γ' πρόσ.) : *α.*γίνεται νοητό, μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει κτ.: _Δε νοείται πολιτισμένο κράτος χωρίς οργάνωση της δημόσιας υγείας._ (λόγ. έκφρ.) _οίκοθεν* νοείται. ο νοών* νοείτω._ *β.* εννοείται: _Άφησε να νοηθεί ότι δεν έχει τέτοιες προθέσεις. Ως έγγραφο νοείται,_ θεωρείται. (έκφρ.) _ο καλώς / κακώς νοούμενος_, ο (μη) ορθός, ο (μη) γνήσιος: _Tο κακώς νοούμενο συμφέρον._ || (ως ουσ.) _το νοούμενο_: (γραμμ.) _σχήμα κατά το νοούμενο_, σχήμα λόγου κατά το οποίο η σύνταξη δεν ακολουθεί το γραμματικό τύπο των λέξεων αλλά το νόημα, π.χ. «ο κόσμος χτίζει [sic] εκκλησιές».​


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 23, 2011)

Από τον ΟΔΗΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ, ΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΝΟΜIΚΩΝ ΠΡΑΞΕΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΟΙΠΩΝ ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΥΡΩΠΑΪΚΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ:

Η συμφωνία του ρήματος με το υποκείμενο, όταν το υποκείμενο είναι περιληπτικό όνομα (έχει, δηλαδή, ενικό γραμματικό αριθμό, αλλά αναφέρεται σε πλήθος αντικειμένων), ποσοστό κ.λπ. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η σύνταξη μπορεί να μην ακολουθεί τον γραμματικό τύπο των λέξεων αλλά το νόημα. Μπορεί, δηλαδή, το υποκείμενο να είναι στον ενικό και το ρήμα να μπει στον πληθυντικό (σχήμα κατά το νοούμενον).


_Μεγάλος αριθμός αγροτών λαμβάνει/-ουν ενισχύσεις από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.
[*]Η πλειονότητα των πολιτών πιστεύει/-ουν ότι η κατάσταση θα βελτιωθεί.
[*]Το 75% των κρατών μελών τάχθηκε/-αν υπέρ της πρότασης._

Η συμφωνία ρήματος και υποκειμένου, όταν τα υποκείμενα είναι περισσότερα από ένα (σύνθετες προτάσεις). Ασφαλώς, στην περίπτωση αυτή το ρήμα μπαίνει σχεδόν πάντα στον πληθυντικό. Όταν όμως το ρήμα προηγείται, μπορεί να μπει σε ενικό, δηλαδή να συμφωνήσει με το πρώτο, το πλησιέστερό του υποκείμενο, αν αυτό το πρώτο υποκείμενο είναι σε ενικό αριθμό.

_Η ανακοίνωση καθορίζει μια κοινοτική στρατηγική δράσης προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί η αναγνώριση και η προβολή των σπάνιων νόσων._


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2011)

Οι παλιές γραμματικές (εδώ π.χ. του Smyth, το μετέφραζαν αυτό «construction according to what is thought»). Χωρίς να θέλω να πω ότι θα πρέπει να αλλάξουμε το όνομα του σχήματος (πού να βρεις σύνεση στις μέρες μας, άλλωστε) καταθέτω τα παρακάτω χρήσιμα, καθώς και την εύστοχη απόδοση *notional agreement*, μαζί με το λατινικό _*constructio ad sensum*_.

Παπυρολεξικό:
(νεοελλ.) (φρ.) *«σχήμα κατά σύνεσιν»*· το σχήμα κατά το νοούμενον, κατά το οποίο η συμφωνία όρου μιας πρότασης με άλλον όρο γίνεται με βάση αυτό που δηλώνει και όχι με τον γραμματικό του τύπο· ​
*Synesis* is a traditional grammatical/rhetorical term derived from Greek σύνεσις (originally meaning "unification, meeting, sense, conscience, insight, realization, mind, reason"). A _constructio kata synesin_ (or _constructio ad sensum_ in Latin) means a grammatical construction in which a word takes the gender or number not of the word with which it should regularly agree, but of some other word _implied_ in that word. It is effectively an agreement of words with the sense, instead of the morphosyntactic form.
Example:
_If the band is popular, they will play next month._

Here, the plural pronoun _they_ co-refers with the singular noun _band_. One can think of the antecedent of _they_ as an implied plural noun such as _musicians_.
Such use in English grammar is often called *notional agreement* (or *notional concord*), because the agreement is with the _notion_ of what the noun means, rather than the strict grammatical _form_ of the noun (the normative formal agreement). The term *situational agreement* is also found, since the same word may take a singular or plural verb depending on the interpretation and intended emphasis of the speaker or writer; so:
_The government is united._ (Implication: it is a single cohesive body, with a single agreed policy).
_The government are divided._ (Implication: it is made up of different individuals, with their own different policy views).

Notional agreement for collective nouns is very common in British English. It is less customary in American English, but may sometimes be found after phrases of the type "_a_ collective noun _of_ plural nouns", e.g.,
... _a_ multitude _of elements_ were _intertwined_ (_New York Review of Books_).
... _the_ majority _of all the shareholdings_ are _in the hands of women_. (_Daedalus_).
... _a_ handful _of bathers_ were _bobbing about in the waves_. (Philip Roth).

The use of a singular or plural verb after the phrases "one of those who" and "one of those things that" has troubled prescriptivists, with both choices garnering their detractors. More descriptive style guides have accepted both as correct.

Other words originally plural have long been notionally singular that they are always followed by a singular verb: _news_, _means_, and _mathematics_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesis​

Την παρακάτω χρήσιμη σελίδα την είχα αναφέρει κι αλλού:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Figure_of_speech


----------

